# Help with an American Standard Freedom 80 Furnace



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump.

Any ideas? I'm thinking I don't have to do anything, just turn it on it's side, but I'd like to verify that.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't tell from the mod number if it can do horizontal or not.

There are always crucial changes that must be made to go horizontal.


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

The label in the furnace says Downflow/Horizontal so I figured it could be switched. 

What usually needs to be changed on furnaces to switch them? 

I read some other manufacturers install manual and they do not mention anything about switching internal parts for furnaces that are specified as downflow/horizontal and that is why I was thinking that this furnace would not require internal modification either.

Chuck


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Unless somebody has access to AMERICAN STANDARD literature I would not know where to get the install instructions.


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Can't tell from the mod number if it can do horizontal or not.
> 
> There are always crucial changes that must be made to go horizontal.



What kind of changes usually need to be made?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

That furnace has exposed flame. If you install it in a garage it should about 8ft above the floor. or you need a sealed combustion unit.


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnH1 said:


> That furnace has exposed flame. If you install it in a garage it should about 8ft above the floor. or you need a sealed combustion unit.



Yep, it's hanging from the ceiling, about 10 feet off the ground. Thanks.

Also, I thought code was 18" off the floor?


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the install and users manuals. Can a pdf file be up loaded or attached to the message board.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

cschwer said:


> Yep, it's hanging from the ceiling, about 10 feet off the ground. Thanks.
> 
> Also, I thought code was 18" off the floor?



Look at it this way, you have 81/2 extra feet of margin for safety.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnH1 said:


> I have the install and users manuals. Can a pdf file be up loaded or attached to the message board.


can't figure that out myself:furious:


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnH1 said:


> I have the install and users manuals. Can a pdf file be up loaded or attached to the message board.


When you post a reply, if you scroll down there is an "Additional Options" section where you can click on "Manage Attachments" to attach a pdf

Chuck


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

File to big system wont allow it.


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnH1 said:


> File to big system wont allow it.


darn, can you email it to me? cschwer at hotmail dot com

Thanks for your help,
Chuck


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure I will send in a little wile


----------



## cschwer (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome, Thank you very much. It looks like all that needs to be changed to mount it horizontally is to add brackets for the coil, but since I'm using this for heat only I'm good to go. :thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## tawnybill (Mar 8, 2009)

*Do you have the manuals for Freedom 80's?*



JohnH1 said:


> I have the install and users manuals. Can a pdf file be up loaded or attached to the message board.


Hi John,
If you could please forward the pdfs of these to me it would be greatly appreciated, I just can't seem to find them anywhere...

My e-mail is tawnybill at yahoo dot ca 
Thanks a Million!

Cheers,
Willy.


----------



## dcomputerman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Freedom 80 manual*

Hey John,

I could really use the manual as well. If you'd like, I'll post it online and link so it's available anytime without your intervention : ) 

Thanks,
Terry

dcomputerman*at*yahoo*dot*com


----------



## PRO-MECH (Nov 27, 2009)

Helo John,
If you would please forward one of the the pdfs of these to me it would be greatly appreciated, I just purchased a used FREEDOM 80
My e-mail is gborneman at cox dot net 
Thanks


----------



## casttree (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi John,

Thanks for your help to a lot of people. I also need the manual of Freedom 80 to find the place to replace the filter. 

Could you mail me a copy of manual for Freedom 80? My email address is [email protected].

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Benn (Feb 9, 2011)

*I'll post it*

John, I would also like a copy. If you email it to me, I'll put up on my website
http://brss.us/freedom80

Note: he did send it to me, and it's up there but please use brss.us/freedom80 without the pdf extension -Ben


----------

